

JAMR Alpha Invite (Music and Video) - jamr

Hello,
My startup JAMR, allows social music video creation.  I am looking for musicians and singers to try out the alpha!  I really appreciate your help achieving my mission:  Allowing the world to connect through a unified music &amp; video platform.  
Please comment if you are interested in getting an invitation to the JAMR alpha, or know someone that might.
You can also follow me at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;jamr&#x2F;<p>Sincerely,
Ron
======
raghav305
can you pls invite me .. raghav305@gmail.com

